# Why is my wether growing a beard???



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My wethered goat Bam Bam is now 11 months old and starting to grow a beard, well it very small at this point but my other goats that are close in age do not have any beards. I have one other wether and two doelings right around the same age. I was under the impression that only my doelings would get beards as they mature and my wethers would not have any hormones to be able to grow one.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All of my wethers eventually grow beards. Some sooner than later but, by about 2.5 years they all have a beard.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, I was a little worried but also excited because I like the beards. Even the smaller ones does get.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bean's was castrated very young, he got his beard as a yearling.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

What a handsome boy!!! I just love white goats


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Even after being castrated, a male goat still makes a small amount of testosterone. The Pituitary gland that produces a small amount of testosterone, so the boys still get a tiny amount.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, both my lads have big boy beards. Both were wethered at an early age.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My goats aren't all white but he's got a beard (this was when he was 6 months)


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So cute!!! Goats are awesome!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost everyone here ends up with one. I could say more, but I don't want to incriminate myself. LOL!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol lol lol


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well...you really should not just have one. Lol.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

one of my wethers has a beard, his brother does not 
and it is Movember


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it okay if one goat has really shaggy hair when the other one doesnt?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

A few of my girls have beards too  I love it.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Our only wether has a beard. It's the inspiration for his name in fact. We call him Eddie. Short for Edward Teach.


----------

